# Classic Brain fart Question



## evadatam5150 (Mar 13, 2011)

Long time listener first time caller...  I kid...

Ok I saw a show a while back (Twilight Zone/Outer Limits ??) when I was young and all I remember is that it was about a convict that society was forced to shun due to his crimes.. Instead of locking criminals up they were marked somehow so others knew not to communicate with them.. In the end, once the criminal was paroled, he ends up speaking to another criminal out of compassion.. 

I know this is an odd request but I want to see this again but I can't seem to find what it's called or what program it was a part of.. It's like it doesn't exist.. Well maybe in my own mind but any help would be appreciated..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## J Riff (Mar 13, 2011)

It's extremely familiar.... dang. It isn't TZone or Outer Limits, but I remember the story, not a TV show..  I thought Sheckley but hmmm... bet someone knows this one. The ccriminals have marks on their foreheads, and no-one will talk to them. Sigh.


----------



## evadatam5150 (Mar 18, 2011)

J Riff said:


> It's extremely familiar.... dang. It isn't TZone or Outer Limits, but I remember the story, not a TV show..  I thought Sheckley but hmmm... bet someone knows this one. The ccriminals have marks on their foreheads, and no-one will talk to them. Sigh.



Bump Bump Bump.. 

Yeah thanks for looking and racking your brain with me.. At least I'm not the only one with this now stuck in my brain.. 

Anyone...?? Thanks again for looking..


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Mar 19, 2011)

It may be the title of your thread.  As it is, no one who sees it will know what it's about.  If you had said, "Help me remember classic episode" or something like that, this thread might have attracted the people most likely to have the answer.

Unfortunately, I have no idea what it might be.


----------



## evadatam5150 (Mar 19, 2011)

Teresa Edgerton said:


> It may be the title of your thread.  As it is, no one who sees it will know what it's about.  If you had said, "Help me remember classic episode" or something like that, this thread might have attracted the people most likely to have the answer.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have no idea what it might be.



Too true, but it really is a brain fart kind of issue.. 

Honestly I can't even fathom how I've forgotten the title or what series it was but I was fairly young when I saw it and well, brain fart.. It's the first thing that came to me but thank you for the tip.. Much appreciated.. Maybe I'll open a new thread.. By the way I love your icon..


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks.  It's from All Avatars.  They have a great selection there.

It's no use opening another thread on the same subject.  We discourage duplicates and a moderator would either remove the newer thread or merge it into the older one.  I'm afraid that you're stuck with this one.

I could move this to the General TV Discussion forum for you.  That might help.


----------



## evadatam5150 (Mar 19, 2011)

Okie.. I got the message and tried to message you back but apparently one needs to be ADD and write a few more posts than I have in order to message..  Did you also know, as I now do, that even if you don't have enough posts and you attempt to quote someone who put a link in their post, that you cannot submit your response because the system thinks that you, being a newbie and all, are attempting to send said link yourself.. LOL

I thought that was interesting..


----------



## evadatam5150 (Mar 19, 2011)

Teresa Edgerton said:


> Thanks.  It's from All Avatars.  They have a great selection there.
> 
> It's no use opening another thread on the same subject.  We discourage duplicates and a moderator would either remove the newer thread or merge it into the older one.  I'm afraid that you're stuck with this one.
> 
> I could move this to the General TV Discussion forum for you.  That might help.



By the by, I have decided to indeed go ADD, obviously self diagnosed, and basically procure those additional posts needed to secure for myself the ability to send a private message... Also I'm thinking if I get the post count up in this thread then maybe someone will stumble upon my question and give me the answer.. Sort of a two birds with one stone scenario..


----------



## evadatam5150 (Mar 19, 2011)

evadatam5150 said:


> By the by, I have decided to indeed go ADD, obviously self diagnosed, and basically procure those additional posts needed to secure for myself the ability to send a private message... Also I'm thinking if I get the post count up in this thread then maybe someone will stumble upon my question and give me the answer.. Sort of a two birds with one stone scenario..



Actually I hope I don't get in trouble for this.. 

Perhaps I should keep this on track and attempt to explain the show a bit more.. Not a bad idea.. Brilliant in fact..


----------



## evadatam5150 (Mar 19, 2011)

Teresa Edgerton said:


> Thanks.  It's from All Avatars.  They have a great selection there.
> 
> It's no use opening another thread on the same subject.  We discourage duplicates and a moderator would either remove the newer thread or merge it into the older one.  I'm afraid that you're stuck with this one.
> 
> I could move this to the General TV Discussion forum for you.  That might help.



Yes By all means do as you see fit and best.. Obviously I was grasping at straws as I've been racking my brain.. Just can't for the life of me seem to remember where I saw this or why I started thinking about it so much.. It really touched me though, a single act of compassion by someone who was once so selfish and then realized a truth about humanity before he was set free.. That single act at the end of the show is what really touched me, resonated with me, never left me.. Sometimes when you're young and you see something like this, it simply stays with you.. 

I know it's just a show but it really was in it's own way very defining and special.. 

Anyways thanks for the help.


----------



## Dave (Mar 19, 2011)

If you continue to "get the post count up in this thread" we will consider it spam and you will very quickly find yourself banned.

I have no idea of the answer to your question, but I do know that a lot of very knowledgeable people pass by here and will read your thread. These kind of questions are always answered eventually, but often it takes quite a while for the person in the know to pass by. Have a little patience.

In the meantime, have you tried looking up ALL the 'Outer Limits' and 'Twilight Zone' 'episodes via IMDb or Wikipedia.

And please do join our community - so far you have only asked us to help you, why don't don't you reciprocate and help someone else?

And I'm moving to general TV discussions.


----------



## evadatam5150 (Mar 20, 2011)

Dave said:


> If you continue to "get the post count up in this thread" we will consider it spam and you will very quickly find yourself banned.
> 
> I have no idea of the answer to your question, but I do know that a lot of very knowledgeable people pass by here and will read your thread. These kind of questions are always answered eventually, but often it takes quite a while for the person in the know to pass by. Have a little patience.
> 
> ...



I don't know that I would consider this spam:



> Yes By all means do as you see fit and best.. Obviously I was grasping at straws as I've been racking my brain.. Just can't for the life of me seem to remember where I saw this or why I started thinking about it so much.. It really touched me though, a single act of compassion by someone who was once so selfish and then realized a truth about humanity before he was set free.. That single act at the end of the show is what really touched me, resonated with me, never left me.. Sometimes when you're young and you see something like this, it simply stays with you..
> 
> I know it's just a show but it really was in it's own way very defining and special..
> 
> Anyways thanks for the help.



But if you do then by all means there's most likely nothing I can tell you that would convince you otherwise so I shan't even try.. I also did explain about the Forum rules prohibiting newbs from PM'ing other members, so I merely wrote 4 posts, which weren't all pointless, again, unless you consider the above example spamming.. 

I was merely attempting to PM one of the Moderators who wrote me so I could apologize for what appears to be one of many of my transgressions here.. I swear I made less mistakes dealing with DMV in order to procure a license even though I got pulled over during the process.. Good times... 

To answer your question, yes I have gone through the TZ (old and New)/Outer Limits/Amazing stories and the like though I will admit not with a fine tooth comb.. I do know the original was in black and white and was remade in color so yeah anyone's guess.. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Mar 20, 2011)

evadatam5150 said:


> But if you do then by all means there's most likely nothing I can tell you that would convince you otherwise so I shan't even try.



Neither Dave, nor I, nor anyone else considers that post you cited as spam; it was thoughtful and exactly the kind of post we like to see here.  



> I also did explain about the Forum rules prohibiting newbs from PM'ing other members, so I merely wrote 4 posts



Your mistake was in thinking that we don't mind if people circumvent our rules with posts that say "I'm trying to increase my post count."  We do mind. The rules are there to encourage the more meaningful sort of post that you finally did post.  Which was appreciated, and as far as we are concerned the matter is settled.  We hope you will find a place for yourself here and enjoy your time with us.


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 20, 2011)

Just to get this topic back on track....I believe what you are looking for is *To See The Invisible Man*
It's an episode in season one of the Twilight Zone (the newer remake, not the original). It was written by Robert Silverberg.

You can check out the blurb for yourself here

The 'New Twilight Zone' Episode Guide | John's Twilight Zone Page | The Croc's Domain


----------



## evadatam5150 (Mar 20, 2011)

Teresa Edgerton said:


> Neither Dave, nor I, nor anyone else considers that post you cited as spam; it was thoughtful and exactly the kind of post we like to see here.
> 
> 
> 
> *Your mistake was in thinking that we don't mind if people circumvent our rules with posts that say "I'm trying to increase my post count." * We do mind. The rules are there to encourage the more meaningful sort of post that you finally did post.  Which was appreciated, and as far as we are concerned the matter is settled.  We hope you will find a place for yourself here and enjoy your time with us.



Clearly saying one thing (for the sake of humor or embarrassment) and posting quite the opposite (as noted by the post example) might have been an indicator of my better intentions, having a bit of sport and Circumventing are two different things.. Circumventing is a tad harsh but potato tomato.. Either way I think this has gone tremendously poorly so perhaps I should find somewhere else to find my answer's.. 

Thank you all so much.. Truly my intention was not to ruffle feathers or have anyone feel that they need be vigilant over my every post.. I apologize and again thanks..

Thank you Foxbat I'll look into this. I very much appreciate the information..


----------



## evadatam5150 (Mar 20, 2011)

Dupe.. Sorry..


----------



## J Riff (Mar 20, 2011)

I think that's it. 1963, in _Worlds of Tomorrow_, then 1966 in _Needle in a Timestack_ which is where I ran into it.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 21, 2011)

And with that answered, thread closed.


----------

